# Stupid Q alert!! Solid colour from a coloured mare?



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2015)

Have googled before asking but can't find the answer. This is a proper diddly donk question - apologies in advance. How do you maximise your chance of breeding a solid coloured foal from a coloured mare?


----------



## honetpot (12 July 2015)

Yes if the mare has only one copy of the colour gene, and the sire has only one copy, they could both pass on the solid gene. If you want to make sure you use a homozygous stallion. Some where there is a colour predictor for this.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2015)

Is the mare tobiano?

If she is, then as the gene is dominant then she must have at least one copy of tobiano - it is possible that she has two copies of tobiano. If she has two copies then you cannot breed a non-tobiano foal from her, even if the sire is non-tobiano. If she has one copy and the sire is non-tobiano, then it's 50/50 for a tobiano or non-tobiano foal.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2015)

Oh blimey, I've got no idea! She's just my black and white mare! Would it just be a real lottery? If you choose a grey or bay or black or chestnut stallion, could you literally just get any colour?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2015)

Post a photo of her.


----------



## honetpot (12 July 2015)

https://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## crabbymare (12 July 2015)

Why not send some of her hair complete with roots away to be tested for colour if you want to be sure of what she is?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2015)

[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2015)

crabbymare said:



			Why not send some of her hair complete with roots away to be tested for colour if you want to be sure of what she is?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you could. I'm a total diddly donk to all this!!! Totally new territory for me!


----------



## crabbymare (12 July 2015)

one of the places that do testing
http://www.animalgenetics.eu/equine/Coat-Color-Testing/equine-coat-colour-index.html


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2015)

She is a black tobiano.  She could, in theory, carry chestnut but doesn't have agouti (causes bay, brown and wild bay).


----------



## PoppyAnderson (13 July 2015)

Wow! Thank you. How ignorant am I! I had no idea you could tell just by looking. Thank you again. I'm yet to find a stallion that grabs me though but I've only just started looking!

Further idiot question - what does this actually mean in terms of choosing a stallion and what could pop out?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2015)

There's a huge range of possibilities, especially as we don't know if she carries chestnut or not. To make life simpler it might be better to ask if there's a specific colour that you do or don't want? 

(As always I will state that IMO having a fancy or desired coloured foal is always the cherry on the cake and everything else about the stallion should complement the mare before considering colour.)


----------



## PoppyAnderson (13 July 2015)

I'd really rather not have a coloured but I fully accept that it could happen.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2015)

Breed to a homozygous grey stallion and the foal will grey out so you can't see the patches after a while!   

Sadly you have either a 50% chance of a tobiano foal or a 100% chance of a tobiano foal (depending on whether she has one or two copies of the gene) and that's the odds of breeding her to a non-tobiano stallion.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

I'm really confused now! Do I go for a grey stallion? Thing is though that I don't really want a very lightly coloured coloured that has very faint shadowy markings. Or do I go for a lovely piebald and breed the best coloured I can? Or just go for a black or bay and hope for the best? I (quite obviously) have no idea!


----------



## windseywoo (15 July 2015)

Where are you based, your mare looks a lot like mine and if in same area I would reckon its the same dad, as he seems quite popular. Only saying because my mare had a dark bay foal although I don't know who the daddy was as it was before I bought her. I just traced her owner as he was local and he still has the foal. Just a thought does it matter what colour you get as I'm hoping to put mine with a horse (in my dreams) that will give me a more unusual coloured foal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 July 2015)

It may be best to ignore colour, unless you have two stallions that suit her equally and then you could use the colour to decide.


----------



## s4sugar (15 July 2015)

Why do you want to breed? What is your aim for the foal. 
It is about £25 to get the mare tested & if she is homozygous for tobiano any foal will be coloured, if she has one copy it will be a 50:50 chance but you could also get the gender you don't want. Do you know her breeding as that may tell us without having to test?

Best option if you really want a foal is to find the best solid black, brown or bay stallion that compliments the mare and keep your fingers crossed. You may get a solid or a nice coloured.
Grey coloureds don't appeal to people who like solids nor those who like coloureds and you obviously are not keen so scrap that notion


----------



## whirlwindhorses (15 July 2015)

Do you know what colour her parents are? Or their registered names if not as someone on here might know.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

windseywoo said:



			Where are you based, your mare looks a lot like mine and if in same area I would reckon its the same dad, as he seems quite popular. Only saying because my mare had a dark bay foal although I don't know who the daddy was as it was before I bought her. I just traced her owner as he was local and he still has the foal. Just a thought does it matter what colour you get as I'm hoping to put mine with a horse (in my dreams) that will give me a more unusual coloured foal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Cheshire but she was bred in Shropshire.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

whirlwindhorses said:



			Do you know what colour her parents are? Or their registered names if not as someone on here might know.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. I did manage to speak to her breeder once but I didn't really believe what he told me!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

s4sugar said:



			Why do you want to breed? What is your aim for the foal. 
It is about £25 to get the mare tested & if she is homozygous for tobiano any foal will be coloured, if she has one copy it will be a 50:50 chance but you could also get the gender you don't want. Do you know her breeding as that may tell us without having to test?

Best option if you really want a foal is to find the best solid black, brown or bay stallion that compliments the mare and keep your fingers crossed. You may get a solid or a nice coloured.
Grey coloureds don't appeal to people who like solids nor those who like coloureds and you obviously are not keen so scrap that notion 

Click to expand...

The foal will be for me to keep and I'd ideally like a 15.2 ish cob type with a steady temprement. Gender doesn't matter to me. Don't really know her breeding. Meant to have come through jumping lines and she does have a fabulous jump but no idea how true this is.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

windseywoo said:



			Just a thought does it matter what colour you get as I'm hoping to put mine with a horse (in my dreams) that will give me a more unusual coloured foal.
		
Click to expand...

Id love an unusual colour - palomino, dun etc.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 July 2015)

That's easy, you want a cremello or perlino stallion with two copies of agouti and then you'll get buckskin/buckskin tobiano or palomino/palomino tobiano. This will be easy to find, but real super quality double cream stallions are harder to find as many are kept entire due to their colour, not because they are stallion quality. If you want Dun (and not buckskin) then it might be worth looking for homozygous Dun Quarter Horses (if that's chunky enough for you - their temperaments tend to be fantastic). Highlands have Dun, but are too short. PRE's can have Cream and Dun, but are probably hotter and finer than you want.

Just to see what's out there, go on stallionsonline and then search for cremello and then do a new search for perlino.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

Wow, really?????? You've just made me so excited! I didn't even ask the question about that kind of colour as I assumed it wasn't even remotely possible. I can't believe it's now within reach. Thank you so much. Really appreciate your advice here.


----------



## marmalade76 (15 July 2015)

Makes a change for someone NOT to want to breed a coloured! I like you


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

What would I get with this? http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_62472.html


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 July 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			Makes a change for someone NOT to want to breed a coloured! I like you 

Click to expand...

Ha! They're so ubiquitous and I've fallen totally out of love with them!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 July 2015)

PoppyAnderson said:



			What would I get with this? http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_62472.html

Click to expand...

He will always pass on chestnut, cream and agouti. So if your mare carries chestnut then you could get a palomino or a palomino tobiano but if she passes black to the foal, then you would get a buckskin or a buckskin tobiano.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (16 July 2015)

I'm going to burst with excitement now!


----------



## s4sugar (16 July 2015)

Now you have narrowed down the colour you want look further to get the type you want & to compliment your mare. 
Unfortunately there are pretty colour stallions standing that would be geldings if they were bay.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (16 July 2015)

What would I get if I used a palomino stallion?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 July 2015)

Only a 50% chance of the stallion passing on the cream gene. The cremello you linked to would give a 100% chance of the cream gene passed on.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (16 July 2015)

Thank you. Am doing lots of reading and am starting to understand. Found a colour calculator and discounted palomino for that reason!


----------



## Leo Walker (16 July 2015)

PoppyAnderson said:



			What would I get with this? http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_62472.html

Click to expand...

Not a cob type :lol:


----------



## windseywoo (16 July 2015)

Hi poppyanderson, if she's come from Shropshire then I bet her dad is the same one as mine, how old is your mare? Go for a sparkly coloured foal, the more unusual the colour the better. Good luck with what ever you pick.


----------



## s4sugar (16 July 2015)

There is a cremello connie stallion but I don't know how you'd be able to register the foal. There are some nice quarter horses that may suit your mare & give a stocky type. There are plenty of Welsh D cremellos - look for the type you want and check out progeny.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 July 2015)

windseywoo said:



			Hi poppyanderson, if she's come from Shropshire then I bet her dad is the same one as mine, how old is your mare? Go for a sparkly coloured foal, the more unusual the colour the better. Good luck with what ever you pick.
		
Click to expand...

She's 10


----------



## PoppyAnderson (17 July 2015)

Have decided on the stallion - finally!!! Gone in a direction I never expected to and totally different than where I first started (and it's a lot more expensive - typical!).


----------



## windseywoo (18 July 2015)

Which one???


----------



## M&M&G (18 July 2015)

windseywoo said:



			Hi poppyanderson, if she's come from Shropshire then I bet her dad is the same one as mine, how old is your mare? Go for a sparkly coloured foal, the more unusual the colour the better. Good luck with what ever you pick.
		
Click to expand...

Who is your horses's sire out of interest?


----------



## windseywoo (18 July 2015)

Une De La Affaire from rainbow Stud. Our mare is the absolute image of him. I think maybe the bay stallion was who she was put with when she had her foal, as from what I saw the foal was similar to him and he's called Dito V/D Riethoeve and as said the breeder of our mare still has the foal (well did have when we visited him!!)


----------

